# Regular Fiction vs. Sci-fantasy



## Shouden (Aug 15, 2008)

This should be a good topic. (BTW Sci-fantasy is what I call Sci-fi/fantasy)

I have written, and currently write both. I used to write strictly sci-fi/fantasy, but then I wrote a book and for that I wrote regular fiction. I personally found it hard to go from writing in a world where you can bend the rules a little bit, to one with a more solid structure to it; where certain things have to be and act a certain way.

Over time, however, I have actually gotten used to writing both, but I still cannot simply jump back and forth with ease. I found myself either taking a break between a fiction story and a sci-fi/fantasy story.

However, I have noticed that my sci-fi writing has improved after dealing with the real world for a little bit. As if, my sci-fi world has started to form it's own boundaries and rules, and is becoming more and more solid and rigid and real.

I know I cannot be the only one that has paws in both worlds. What are your thoughts on this subject and which do you prefer? Personally, I like writing Sci-fi over regular fiction, but usually when I write fiction, i am writing about wolves, so, it is not a chore to write fiction, but I am still a sci-fi nut. (although, to be honest, I started out writing regular fiction)


----------

